# Error launching Far Cry 2 in Windows 7



## Cltn2080 (Mar 18, 2010)

So I just recently upgraded my system from Windows XP to Windows 7 (reformatted and did a fresh install) and discovered that I can no longer run Far Cry 2. When I attempt to launch the game, it begins to load and then promptly dumps me back to the desktop with the error message: "You do not have sufficient access privileges to run the game. Please contact your administrator." As I'm already logged in as administrator, I can't really imagine what could be causing the problem. Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to TSF Cltn2080!

The difference between xp and vista/7 is that to run things as administrator you must grant them access even if you are adminstartor.

To do this simply find the shortcut of farcry 2, which should be located on your desktop.

Right click the farcry 2 shortcut and go to properties. Hit the Compatibility tab and look for Privilege level. Tick the box in that says "Run this program as administrator" then click ok. Try running the game, and let us know how it went. If it does work, please mark this thread as solved and enjoy your game! :smile: If the worst case scenario it doesn't, post back here and will try to get you up and running as soon as possible!

Zealex.


----------



## Cltn2080 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm... checking the "run as administrator" box didn't seem to do it. I'm still getting the same error. What else could I try?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Bummer :sad: Well, try running it in xpsp3 compatibility mode. 

If that doesn't work, try uninstalling the game using revo uninstaller(link in my signature) and then reinstall the game, and try running it as adminstrator and in xpsp3 mode.

EDIT: Make sure you are running on the latest patch.

http://www.ubi.com/US/Downloads/Info.aspx?dlId=2582


----------



## Cltn2080 (Mar 18, 2010)

I just uninstalled with Revo, reinstalled and patched to 1.03, and tried running in XPsp3 mode as administrator and still received the same error message. Also, and I don't know if this indicates anything significant, but it did something again I'd noticed earlier the few times I'd installed and reinstalled the game today. The first time I attempt to launch the game after an install, the initial blank screen displays in a window with the mouse pointer indicating it's loading and then never gets passed that screen. I eventually have to close the game with task manager and then the next time (and each subsequent time) the screen simply goes black for a moment before returning to the desktop with the aforementioned error message. Is there anything you'd make of that?

I appreciate your help by the way.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Your error is a bit mind boggling. I want to do some research on this issue, doing some quick research it seems you aren't alone. In the mean-time, try contacting ubisoft support.

Try this too:

Black Screen at Startup on Vista

It's for vista....but the same method will work on windows 7, hopefully fixing the game.

If that fails, try and contacting ubisoft:

http://www.ubi.com/AU/Info/Info.aspx?tagname=ContactUs


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If you installed the game in the default *program files* folder then the issue might simply be that the security settings need to be change or to install it in a separate folder on the C: drive called something like;
C:\Games\...

Fro now to get the game going I would suggest that you change the security settings on the folder for where it is installed.

right click on folder
properties
security (tab)
edit (button)
allow full control for all users (usually 4 users)


----------



## Cltn2080 (Mar 18, 2010)

I tried altering the security settings for the game folder and that didn't work. Also, when I went to try disabling visual themes I noticed something else peculiar. Unlike all the other games I have installed, there's no Far Cry 2 shortcut in the Windows Games folder. Could this be indicative of the problem? Perhaps some kind of registry issue? 

Additionally, I contacted Ubisoft support yesterday and was told that because the game does not officially support Windows 7, they won't assist me. So I guess I'm not getting any help there. Still, it seems most people with Windows 7 are able to run the game, so I'm confident there's some way to get it working. I just don't understand Windows well enough to know what else to try.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you try reinstalling the game in a different section on your C drive.
Try this.

Install it it in;
*C:\Games\...etc*

I never install my games in the program files due to security issues like you have said with this problem. DO what i said above in post #7 to the games folder.


----------



## Cltn2080 (Mar 18, 2010)

I tried installing it in a different folder and granting full access to all users and still can't get it to run. By this point, I feel like I've tried about every little configuration change at my disposal. I have the feeling the problem is something more serious. Do you guys think it might have something to do with my registry files?


----------



## Gordon Deas (Apr 29, 2010)

Cltn2080 said:


> I tried installing it in a different folder and granting full access to all users and still can't get it to run. By this point, I feel like I've tried about every little configuration change at my disposal. I have the feeling the problem is something more serious. Do you guys think it might have something to do with my registry files?


My system :_
PC: Intel® Core™ i7CPU
975 @ 3.3Ghz (not overclocked)Multi-core (4 total) ...Hyper-threaded (8 total)
12 GB RAM
SAMSUNG HD103UJ [Hard drive] (1000.20 GB) 2 partitions
Dual boot: Windows XP pro (32 bit) SP3and Windows 7 HOME Premium (64bit) both OS's up to date with critical and important updates.
Graphics: 4 x NVidia GeForce GTX 295 - drivers, as with all peripherals up to date from manufacturers' web sites.
Sound: Creative SB X-fi, Sound Max Integrated,

_ get the _ Far Cry 2 splash scrteen that then drops to the task bar and can do nothing but close the application. have latest update and program is in a Games folder and run successfully for about 15 days. 
Could the number of saves be critical? IS an uninstall/reinstall the only way forward, in which case is there a way of saving the current position in the game as now loaded? Sorry if using another thread is frowned upon but I thought it all maybe part of the same problem.
Regards GD
ps.Thought I would add that my registry has NOT been tampered with in any way but still have the problem
GD


----------



## Gordon Deas (Apr 29, 2010)

uninstalled via the uninstall on CD and retained the saves and files. re-installed far cry 2.
Still the flash screen dropped to task bar and could not get prog to proceed. Having tried different settings for just about everything, I feel this is not a fault at my end!!
Any comments please
GD


----------



## Gordon Deas (Apr 29, 2010)

next step, uninstalled farcry2 via CD and *removed* all relevant saves and files.
CLean install of Far Cry 2.
This works fine again which to me indicates there is a problem with the back up files somehow? maybe you could check this out as starting afresh for the second time tends to remove the gilt from the gingerbread.
It is still a great application though so hate it being spoilt by such a glitch.
Regards GD


----------



## Gordon Deas (Apr 29, 2010)

After only a few seconds into the first objective after the trial run sequence, I had to save game and quit, due to medics arriving. 
On trying to re-load the application, it once again dropped the flash screen to the task bar and no other action was posssible except close.
THis is really a bad show and although having contacted ubisoft support, no reply whatsoever....

*END OF MY DEALINGS WITH THIS SOFTWARE HOUSE* which only seems interested in the collection of money , not putting errors right
Thanks for suggestions from here but cannot get prog to work
All the best
GD


----------



## Mr.Fix it (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello Cltn2080,
Did you yet try making a Hard Disk Drive Game D or if you have this install and put the game in this it has worked for me so far. :thumb:


----------

